# Power source to horn relay?



## rwhitaker (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like my 67 GTO has had some creative wiring along the way. Horn relay power lead connects to alternator and provides only 1-2 volts output to relay, 3-4 volts after starting. I have seen a diagram which indicates power comes from a junction box. Can anyone tell me which one and where it is located, what it looks like? Thanks!


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi. I have a 67 Goat as well. I believe mine goes thru the firewall, thru one of the 2 plugs on the drivers side of the eng compt. Pretty sure it goes to the rear of the fuse panel.
not 100% sure
good luck


----------



## rwhitaker (Apr 28, 2012)

That's the green trigger wire that goes from the horn button to the relay. Fortunately, I know that works because the relay clicks. But there is not enough current to engage the horns. So that has to be a power source problem, I think. Somebody let me know if I'm off base here. Thanks.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

3 wires involved. 1 green= trigger for relay, from firewall/fuse panel. 2 black = power to the horns, from the relay. 3 brown = power into the relay, from the fusable link (alternator). The horns MUST also have a very good ground to the vertical brace...what goes in (+) ...must come out (-). Eric :cheers


----------



## rwhitaker (Apr 28, 2012)

Good information. Glad I don't have to go re-routing to a junction box. Thanks!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem! If you want a really good wiring diagram for your car go to Classic Car Wiring . Com : Home of the original color laminated car wiring diagram for about $15 you will get a clear, colored, lamanated diagram. Eric


----------

